# K.P.Boateng, rigore sbagliato contro il Borussia Dortmund



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2013)

Nella gara di oggi di Bundesliga tra Schalke 04 e Borussia Dortmund, l'ex rossonero Kevin Prince Boateng si è fatto parare il rigore del possibile 1-1 dal portiere giallonero Weidenfeller.

La partita è poi finita 3-1 per il Borussia. 

video qua sotto


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Frikez (26 Ottobre 2013)

Calciato proprio bene 

Con Draxler in campo lo calcia sto tamarro, mah.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2013)

asino


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Ottobre 2013)

godo


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non so se sia peggio il rigore o la ribattuta sulla parata del portiere... Come pensava di calciarla con il destro? Di sinistro era facile... Ignorante..


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Non so se sia peggio il rigore o la ribattuta sulla parata del portiere... Come pensava di calciarla con il destro? Di sinistro era facile... Ignorante..



era un po troppo alta però, anche se il fatto che ci va col destro non ha proprio senso


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie a Dio per esserci liberati di questo qui.


----------



## Djici (27 Ottobre 2013)

ultimamente vedo tanti ex rossoneri segnare su rigore


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2013)

Godo. Ignorante


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2013)

Penso sia il suo primo errore da quando è allo Schalke 

(detto da un non fan di K.P.Boateng)


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

tirare centrale è un rischio, ma tirare centrale praticamente rasoterra è folle


----------



## Marilson (27 Ottobre 2013)

una benedizione averlo mandato via


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Godo. La sua cessione è stata la cosa migliore fatta in questo mediocre calciomercato.


----------



## smallball (27 Ottobre 2013)

pessimo rigore


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Come ha detto qualcuno questo ottimo avvio sembra esser frutto di un rinnovato entusiasmo. Ma finirà...


----------



## 2515 (27 Ottobre 2013)

scusate ma chi diavolo è che fa battere un rigore a boateng quando c'è draxler? Boateng non credo abbia mai battuto un calcio di rigore.

Come farlo battere a Gattuso a Gattuso quando hai del piero.


----------



## admin (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tra l'altro ora è diventato un centravanti puro...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Peccato che con i suoi soldi ci abbiamo preso Matri... tanto valeva tenersi questo comunque


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ora è diventato un centravanti puro...



Sisi gioca punta in Germania.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Peccato che con i suoi soldi ci abbiamo preso Matri... tanto valeva tenersi questo comunque



E' lui che ha chiesto la cessione...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusate ma chi diavolo è che fa battere un rigore a boateng quando c'è draxler? *Boateng non credo abbia mai battuto un calcio di rigore.*
> 
> Come farlo battere a Gattuso a Gattuso quando hai del piero.



In realtà ne aveva sbagliato uno abbastanza importante se non decisivo nella storica finale di FA Cup del Portsmouth contro il Chelsea...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Penso sia il suo primo errore da quando è allo Schalke


.

ah, ma poi... non lo criticavano perché era rotto?


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .
> 
> ah, ma poi... non lo criticavano perché era rotto?



Si, ma a ragion veduta eh, si dice salti un pò troppi allenamenti per "guai fisici".


----------

